# Nissan Versa: Check engine light



## Nissancarowner143 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hello everyone I have a 2017 Nissan Versa,
So let me start by saying my check engine light came on a month or two ago with a P0705 code. I took it into Nissan and they reset the computer system & did a full check up. Not more than a week the light came back on, they checked it out again & determined it was something so they fixed it (I don’t remember what it was free) and all was well. Then another week passes and IT COMES BACK ON. So of course having power trans warranty I go back to Nissan and after 4 hours they tell me the rear light circuit board has water erosion and that it isn’t covered by the power trans warranty. So now I have been driving on it for about 3 weeks & I was at a red light and it sort of jerked like I was shifting gears.
I just want to know if they could be wrong about the rear lights issue? My lights work perfectly fine. Can water erosion actually cause a check engine light to come on & jerking at a stop light? Also the same code appeared when they did the third engine check up. I have a feeling the issue has to do with the clutch not the rear lights. Please help!
Thanks for reading


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What transmission does your car have? If it's an A/T, then there may be a problem with range switch. The park/neutral position (PNP) switch includes a transmission range switch. The transmission range switch detects the selector lever position when the shift lever is in the N or P shift position and sends a signal to the Transmission Control Module (TCM).


----------



## Nissancarowner143 (Apr 15, 2021)

rogoman said:


> What transmission does your car have? If it's an A/T, then there may be a problem with range switch. The park/neutral position (PNP) switch includes a transmission range switch. The transmission range switch detects the selector lever position when the shift lever is in the N or P shift position and sends a signal to the Transmission Control Module (TCM).


I believe the transmission is standard CVT. Thank you for your response I’m going to mention it to AAMCO when I go to them!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

P0705 on Versas is _*ALWAYS*_ from moisture or corrosion in one or both taillamps. Don't go chasing transmission problems, because you don't have one. The TCM is seeing a low grade short between the reverse lamp circuit and one of the other bulbs, and incorrectly blaming the Range Switch. This is a known issue, and in hundreds of instances, I have never once seen a switch or transmission issue cause that code.


----------



## Nissancarowner143 (Apr 15, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> P0705 on Versas is _*ALWAYS*_ from moisture or corrosion in one or both taillamps. Don't go chasing transmission problems, because you don't have one. The TCM is seeing a low grade short between the reverse lamp circuit and one of the other bulbs, and incorrectly blaming the Range Switch. This is a known issue, and in hundreds of instances, I have never once seen a switch or transmission issue cause that code.


Thank you!! I just wanted to make sure this was a common issue as I am not very familiar with car stuff. You explained it way better than the individual who spoke to me about the issue & that makes sense. I’ll get that checked out


----------



## Nissancarowner143 (Apr 15, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> P0705 on Versas is _*ALWAYS*_ from moisture or corrosion in one or both taillamps. Don't go chasing transmission problems, because you don't have one. The TCM is seeing a low grade short between the reverse lamp circuit and one of the other bulbs, and incorrectly blaming the Range Switch. This is a known issue, and in hundreds of instances, I have never once seen a switch or transmission issue cause that code.


Is this issue urgent or need to be taken care of immediately? I haven’t had much time to order the parts seeing as I wanted to make sure it was the correct issue so I’m not sure if I should keep driving it. Lastly, my rear tail lamps work perfectly fine. Would the issue be concerning the circuit board?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Not urgent, although the car may go "limp" without warning until you get it fixed. If there's no obvious moisture in one of the lamps, I recommend simply replacing both. There isn't really a printed circuit in there, it's a stamped-metal matrix. After replacement, open one up and you'll see what I mean, and also see why they're vulnerable to cross-contact in ways that other models aren't.


----------



## Nissancarowner143 (Apr 15, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Not urgent, although the car may go "limp" without warning until you get it fixed. If there's no obvious moisture in one of the lamps, I recommend simply replacing both. There isn't really a printed circuit in there, it's a stamped-metal matrix. After replacement, open one up and you'll see what I mean, and also see why they're vulnerable to cross-contact in ways that other models aren't.


Thanks again! I will do that and let the mechanic know as well


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome. Happy motoring!


----------

